# Noob Question about sound damping



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

What is the material that you could put inside of your speaker to dampen the resonances?

I have seen some white cottony thing, but I don't know what material that is

Please help


----------



## Drifte (Oct 17, 2012)

Can be as simple as pillow stuffing your local wal-mart or fabric store carries. But there are many options.


----------



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

should I just rip off my old pillow?


----------



## Drifte (Oct 17, 2012)

Stuffing used kind of depends on the enclosure. What are you using it for specifically? 

Im cheap, never robbed my pillow of stuffing before ...however I may now.


----------



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

I actually need some stuffing to put in a condenser microphone bottle...


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

The stuff you are asking about is called poly-fill. Parts Express carries it. It is a bit better than cotton or other dense poly filling that would be in a pillow.

Good luck.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Do your cabinets actually have resonance? Are they sealed or ported? Do you really want cabinet dampening or are you trying to control the bass response, i.e. like the cabinet is to small for the woofer specs?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

For most builds I've seen or built myself - I generally recmomend:
If sealed, stuff it with Poly-Fil or similar.
If ported. line with foam or fiberglass.


----------

